# Police Ticket Board



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I know there was a forum a while back about this. Has anyone purchased it? There having an $18 special on it.








http://www.policeticketboard.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=15
</IMG>


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

maybe its just the photo, but it almost looks too narrow for our V books in Mass.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

They do make a horizontal model for you guys.
http://www.policeticketboard.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=8 
These things do look pretty cool, im considering purchasing one. Just wanted to see if anyone has one and likes it.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> They do make a horizontal model for you guys.
> http://www.policeticketboard.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=8
> These things do look pretty cool, im considering purchasing one. Just wanted to see if anyone has one and likes it.


Doesnt look too lefty friendly


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I think the Sheriff's Dept should try them out first..


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tango said:


> Doesnt look too lefty friendly


And it does come in lefty. Specify when ordering if your left or right handed.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Not that I'm buying one...I could only ticket myself...but what's the number LCD screen thing? I see there are lights, a clock, date? what's that other number?


----------



## copcar65 (Aug 16, 2004)

It's a counter to keep track of how many tickets you've written. Don't want to miss out on that employee of the month award.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ahhh I thought it was a scale of some sort, "hey you fat bastard, get on this scale or you'll get the wood shampoo."

Maybe they should put a calculator in there, that way they can calculate their profit on each ticket written?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> Ahhh I thought it was a scale of some sort, "hey you fat bastard, get on this scale or you'll get the wood shampoo."
> 
> Maybe they should put a calculator in there, that way they can calculate their profit on each ticket written?


Answer/court date.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

A little confusion there, The thing is actually on sale for $89.....WOOOPS!!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Did they come out with a Mass version yet, for the horizontal format of V's we use? If not, it's pretty useless.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Curious EMT said:


> Did they come out with a Mass version yet, for the horizontal format of V's we use? If not, it's pretty useless.


http://www.policeticketboard.com/ind...on=Custom&ID=8


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Curious EMT said:


> Did they come out with a Mass version yet, for the horizontal format of V's we use? If not, it's pretty useless.


Yeah I posted the link before. Thanks Harry.



andy0921 said:


> They do make a horizontal model for you guys.
> http://www.policeticketboard.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=8
> These things do look pretty cool, im considering purchasing one. Just wanted to see if anyone has one and likes it.


----------

